# '04 GLI refurbished interior and CarPC Project



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I bought my charcoal grey GLI last year. It was completely stock with minor dings and dents. The interior however had a few panel recovered and it looks like crap. So, I decided to take out the interior, sound proof the car, and run cables for my new carpc. 

Before I get into the tear down here is some back ground pics. 

Step 1. New Paint Job. 

Paint Prep 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AcOHLRw2bOWj2Y 

Painted 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AcOHLRw2bOWj4g


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

*Step 2: Lights*

Keeping with the exterior appearance I replaced the headlights and tails. Dectane.de all around. 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AcOHLRw2bOWj6o 

Changed the front and rear chrome VW emblems with black emblems. 

Added smoke running and turn signal lights all around. Led bulbs throughout. 

Step 3. Added a little performance with APR Stage 1.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

*Step 4 the interior*

This is where I am at now. I have removed the interior from my car. I will be adding sound proofing materials, covering the upper pillars, headliner, sunroof cover, and door inserts. 

I plan on using foamed back material for the headliner and sunroof cover and will experiment with 3M vinyl for all the other surfaces. 

Interior pulled: 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AcOHLRw2bOWj8w 

Sound proofing was an important part of this project. I researched most if not all of the products available and did an analysis to determine cost per sq ft. Here is a run down of the materials. 

CLD, contrained layer dampner, commonly called sound proofing. Usually butyl rubber covered in a foil. This deadens the sound of the panels and only needs to cover 25% of the surface to be affective. 

MLV, mass loaded vinyl. I used the 1 lb per sq foot density and this material is for sound proofing as it blocks noise. Ideally you install this over full panels with no seams. I did find this difficult in some places so I used overlapping pieces. I did not glue the seams and taping the seams is nearly impossible as the tape does not stick very well. 

Under carpet cover, I used 1/4" high density foam covered in MLV. 

Closed cell foam, used to eliminate vibration and rattles from loose panels. 

Extruded Butyl Rope, used around the doors and speakers to eliminate air movement. 

If anyone is interested I can provide a cost comparison between these suppliers. 

sounddeadnershowdown.com 
dynamat.com 
fatmat.com 
secondskinaudio.com 
hushmat.com 
desgnengineering.com 
tmsoundproofing.com 

Pics to follow.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

*Sound Proofing*

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AcOHLRw2bOWj-4 

If you need pics of anything while my interior is out let me know. 

I have to repair a few wires that I accidently cut when removing the stock undercarpet material. 

I am also going to repair a tear in the drivers seat bolster. I will probably remove the material completely from the seat and take it to get sewn. Had anyone taken the material off the Recaro seats? 

Next I need to run wires for my carpc install.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

*Carpc overview*

Stock monsoon head will be replaced with a 7" or 8" LCD touchscreen. The 7" fits the double din slot, the 8" however will take some fabrication and the fit will be tight. 

Mac Mini installed in the trunk. 

DC-DC power supply installed in the trunk. 

USB hub installed on or near the dash. 

Remote power switch for the Mac Mini installed in the center console 

Sewell Digital to Analog 5.1 DTS/AC-3 Decoder installed in the trunk for computer sound integration into the stock monsoon amp and stock speakers. I know they will be upgraded in do time. I am adding a small sub with this install however. 

The following wires will need to be run before reinstalling the interior. 
Power to the trunk. I am install a marine grade fuse bus under the hood and in the trunk. These will provide grounded power distribution for all future wiring projects. 

#8 black ground hood to trunk 
#8 red power hood to trunk 
Power and ground for LCD panel trunk to dash 
HDMI, DVI and VGA cables trunk to dash. Covers all the bases for future upgrades. 
USB cable to USB hub trunk to dash 


The remaining cables are in the trunk area. 

Once these are run I can get my car back on the road and start bench testing the carpc.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

*carpc specifics*

Components: 

Basic Mac Mini 
Carnetix P-2140 power supply 
Carnetix P5USB hub 
Griffen remote usb controller for volumn control\ 
Sewell Digital to Analog 5.1 DTS/AC-3 Decoder for audio integration 
Lilliput 7" or Xenarc 8" touchscreen. 
Replacement antenna, includes wifi, gps, and cellular. (No FM) 

Next I will cover modifications to the Mac mini and list all of the connections.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

*CarPc*

5 modiificatons to the Mac Mini 

1. replace the 500GB HD with a 450GB SSD 
2. replace the 4 GB or ram with 16 GB ram 
3. Remove the internal power supply and replace with a cable and connector mounted on the side of the case. The external power supply will be used in the house with a patch cable to the case connector. In the car, the DC power supply will plug into the dc connector on the side of the case. 
4. Disconnect the internal wifi antenna and replace with a patch cable to a connector on the side of the case. An small external antenna will be used in the house. In the car, the roof mounted antenna includes wifi. 
5. Modify the on/off button wiring. The power supply will control the on/off function of the mac mini based on ignition power. When the car is turned off the power supply will turn off the mac mini. I may use a remote on/off switch mounted in the center console. 


The following items will be connected to the mac mini USB ports. 
1. USB cable to the USB hub in the dash 
2. GPS dongle with external antenna connection 
3. AT&T 4G dongle 
4. Power supply 

USB hub 
1. LCD monitor for touch screen function 
2. Super Drive 
3. Volumn Knob 
4. OBD II 

Other connections: 
Wifi Antenna 
Power 
On/off function 
TSOLink out to Sewell audio converter 
- This unit provides RCA out for 5.1 surround or 2.1 stereo 


I will keep you posted as the project comes together.


----------



## markmk1 (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks for all the effort of posting pics. Its always good to see someone bring one back from the dead. Vw you either get or you dont.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

No problem. You can follow the build at

http://www.mp3car.com/showthread.php?t=151480

There will be more details about the computer install.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

LCD panel planning.



I am attempting to fit an 8" Xenarc LCD panel in the dash.



There is enough room by removing the double din radio and a dead panel above the radio.



The radio cage will be modified to fit the panel.



The challenge is to make a bezel that fits the opening and accepts the LCD panel.



I have a buddy who works with carbon fiber and fiberglass. He will make an attempt.



I also contacted Joe Shock to see what he can do. There are 4 local sheet metal fab shops that I will discuss this with as well.



The LCD panel will be the last purchase.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I will be on vacation for 1 week.



Task list for my return.



Repair wiring bundle under passenger seat.



Purchase wire, cables, connectors, fuse blocks and fuses.



Disassemble the dash.



Run cables and wires.



Install new antenna and maybe a hidden FM antenna just in case.



Take drivers seat for repair.



Reassemble the interior.



Hopefully the car runs and everything works.



Disassemble the trunk.



Wire all power connections and fuses.



Purchase Mac Mini



order connectors for the antenna and on/off switch.



Install software and verify the mac mini is up and running.



Setup an ATX power supply to bench test the entire setup in the house where its nice and cool.



Modify Mac Mini as outlined above verifying operation after each mod.



Attach the PSU to Mac Mini and verify operation.



Purchase GPS and AT&T dongles verify operation.



Purchase audio interface verify operation.



Check the USB hub and volume control 



Ready for installation.



By now I should have a bezel and decide on the easy route using a 7" Lilliput or the bezel works and I purchase the 8" Xenarc.



Back in a week.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Just returned from a cruise to the Bahamas. Much needed rest. It's time to get working on my car.



Play by play starts tomorrow.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Repaired the wiring, soldered and heat-shrink. Hopefully I didn't miss any.














Removed the sunroof glass panel.



Removed the sunroof headliner panel. Removed the material and foam.














Covered the headliner in black cloth. Need to finish the edges.














Went shopping:



West Marine, 8 ga red and black wires, 16 ga red and black wires, 2 fuse blocks, connectors, heat-shrink.



Sears: torque wrench



Online: 15 ft each, VGA cable, HDMI cable, USB cable, composite video cable, and connector for the wifi antenna FME to SMA.



Plan for tomorrow: 



Finish the headliner.



Pull the back off of the drivers seat for seam repair.



Double check for more cut wires.



Run 8 ga red and black wires from the engine compartment to the trunk.



Run 16 ga red and black wire from trunk to radio cage for LCD power.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

11am. Taking my time on the headliner.



Looks like that may be all day to finish it up.



1pm. Headliner is nearing completion. I found the regular contact cement works great along the edges.














1:48 headliner is done.

























Thats about it for today. I will probably take the back off of the drivers seat so I can take it tomorrow to get sewn.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Remaining tasks

Disassemble the trunk.

Disassemble the dash.

Run cables and wires.

Install new antenna and maybe a hidden FM antenna just in case.

Take drivers seat for repair.

Reassemble the interior.

Hopefully the car runs and everything works.

Wire all power connections and fuses.

Purchase Mac Mini

order connectors for the antenna and on/off switch.

Install software and verify the mac mini is up and running.

Setup an ATX power supply to bench test the entire setup in the house where its nice and cool.

Modify Mac Mini as outlined above verifying operation after each mod.

Attach the PSU to Mac Mini and verify operation.

Purchase GPS and AT&T dongles verify operation.

Purchase audio interface verify operation.

Check the USB hub and volume control 

Ready for installation.

By now I should have a bezel and decide on the easy route using a 7" Lilliput or the bezel works and I purchase the 8" Xenarc.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

IToday I checked the wire repairs and made one more repair. Cleaned up the passenger floor and reset the sound proofing.

Disassembled the trunk and planned the electric install. 

Opened the 3M vinyl package from ECS tuning and found a crease right down the middle. Sent an email and will see what they do about it. I was planning on covering the sunroof shade with the vinyl. Now I have to put that aside for now.










Sent off an email to Jason at Xenarc to find out about cables provided with the 8" monitor, are they supplies and how ling are they. About to run cables from the trunk and want to make sure I have considered everything.

Sent an email to Paul at Keffer VW parts to get 2 part numbers for a stripped screw on the sunroof cover and a part for the center console.

Hit the road, 

bank

ace hardware for screws to mount the fuse block in the trunk

west marine to return and replace a couple items

Ace auto electric to have terminals attached to my pos and gnd wire



















Treadwell Auto Trim, dropped off my Recaro drivers seat to have the seam repaired.

That's it for today.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I have cables ordered and just found out the Xenarc has 16 ft cables for their monitors.

I guess I will chance it and order the 16' cable for the 8" monitor. If I can't make it fit someone will get a great deal on the monitor and 16' cable.

I can always return a cable or two.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

9pm back at it. 

Sunroof cover is done.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks to the tropical storm pushing through Florida I have nothing better to do than work on my Jetta.

I am running this thread on mp3car.com and vwvortex.com. The first for carpc expertise and the second for VW expertise.

Anyway, it is time to run my # 8 red positive wire from the battery to the trunk.

I pulled the driver's side lower dash out to find the grommet through the firewall. It is located above and to the left of throttle. On the engine side it is located just above the brake booster.










I discovered a hot bus under the driver's panel. Checking the wiring diagram I found a #4 wire from the battery to this bus. Holly crap! VW did the work for me so there is no need to run the pos wire through the firewall.

Battery:









Under dash:









Wiring diagram:









Continuity is good and there are no components between the under-dash connection and the battery. 

I am connecting my #8 wire right here.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

11am break for brunch.

Power cable is run to trunk. Rear fog wire run to front.

Need to mount fuse block and modify the left rear trunk cover for the fuse block.

Need to wire the rear fogs to the Euro switch.

Need to install the new wifi/gps/cellular antenna. Good bye FM as we know it.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

New antenna installed.



















GPS
Wifi
Cellular 

No FM!


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

After much consideration I ran the ground wire to the body and did not run it back to the battery. The was a grounding point right next to the mounting location of the fuse block.














Now I am just waiting for cables and a few misc parts before continuing.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

All the cables arrived today along with new guides and screws for my sunroof cover.

Picked up my repaired GLI Recaro seat.

I am ready to run the wire and reassembling the interior.

Spent all day today digging up the yard and installing more drain pipe. It's going to be a wet year in Florida.

Back to the Jetta tomorrow.


----------



## jreedlives (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice work. Excited to see the finished outcome! Also would like to buy your cup holder delete when you get to that point of putting in the screen.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

> Awesome build! Very thorough!
> 
> I had the same recaro seats in my TDI and they ripped in the same place as yours, but not as bad. I just sewed the seam carefully by hand with black thread and you could barely tell.
> 
> Looking forward for more updates.


I was planning to do the same. But I had the seat out of the car and decided to just get it done locally.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

> I didn't see it mentioned, but will you be running some USB cables from the Mac back up front?
> I have one that comes up to a 7 port hub under the dash, where I have the wireless keyboard, OBDII, Andrea USB mic., GPS, touch screen, and two more ports run for charging devices. One to the glove box, and one to the center console area. (Bluetooth is in the trunk, so I can remove/replug it as needed for testing, since it's such a pain to get working.)
> 
> I also ran an 5v power cable from the P2140 to the hub, so it had full power available.
> ...


Thanks for the input!

I am running a USB cable to the front for a USB hub.

I just received a 5 meter cable from Xenarc which will run from the dash to the trunk.

I will run power to the monitor from the P2140.

I will run an HDMI cable for future upgrades. Won't need it for the current LCD but want it there for the future.

4 USB in the trunk for GPS, LCD touch, P2140, USB hub.

4 USB up front for AT&T, Volume knob, OBDII, superdrive.

I might as well run some cat5e since I have plenty around the house.

I will probably be a couple USB connection short but will deal with that later.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally back to my car.

Installed a DVR and 8 cameras around the exterior of the house yesterday.

Installed mass loaded vinyl (MLV) on the backside of the sunroof cover and on the ceiling.










Installed the headliner and it looks good.

Ran the power and ground cables to the LCD location and ran the antenna cables to the trunk.

Installed the sunroof and sunroof cover.

Ran the following cables from the trunk to the radio cage:

Xenarc 5M monitor cable
- USB
- 2x composite audio/video
- VGA
HDMI
USB
Power
Gnd
Cat5e



















Carpet is installed!


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

> Nice writeup, lots of progress in little time. Are you purchasing a new mac mini or the older ones? The new mac mini's only output digitally (HDMI, and mini display port), there is no conversion to vga without an adapter that actually converts digital to analog.
> 
> Unless your monitor has HDMI/DVI, I didn't see which specific one it was. I am looking forward to the mac mini work, post lots of pics!


I am using the Xenarc 8" LCD and it is VGA. I did run an HDMI cable for the future.

I could have used the 7" HDMI but size does matter.

New Mac Mini.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice new center console.




























That was last nights work. Now on to today's tasks.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

The interior is back together and the Jetta is drivable again.



All the fabrics were steam cleaned and all the trim was cleaned.



The center console and shifter are new.



The "A" pillars are new.



The upper "B" & upper "C" pillars have not been installed. The material covering came off. The problem is the felt backing that was left behind. I plan on covering one with the same fabric I used for the headliner and see what it looks like. Unfortunately, foam backed material just doesn't look good on the pillars. More than likely I will buy new pillars.



The rear seats are still out and the trunk is disassembled. 



I can now start working in the Mac Mini install in the trunk.



It sure is nice to have a like new interior.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Finished with the security cameras this morning.

Then I pulled the stock radio head out if the car to see if it would throw any codes.

No codes, so I officially have no radio.

Taking a break for the 4th. Happy 4th of July to all.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Back from the 4th and back to work on the car.

The mac mini and all of the accessories are ordered.

Made a few tweaks with the interior trim.

I decided to use fabric paint to paint the pillars that have felt on them after the material came off.










The felt had some glue left behind with a reddish tint.

So I used fabric paint to make them all black. This will do for now.



















I also set up an ATX power supply in my house to power the P2140.

Now I am off to order the Xenarc 8" LCD.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Xenarc 8" LCD ordered

Xenarc windshield mount ordered. This is a temp solution until I build the bezel.

I plan on bench testing everything in the house.

Test it all in the car. 

Then build the bezel as the last step.

Oh, I installed my new shifter today.










Only interior pieces left to order are the "B" and "C" pillars and a new steering wheel. That will just about make the interior new again.

It is time to setup my bench in the house to test all the components for the PC install.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Waiting Waiting Waiting

On order

Xenarc 8" LCD
Mac Mini

Thinking through the install I forgot to add a 100amp fuse to the power line to the trunk. I have not had the wire terminated so there is still time. I will pickup the fuse holder and fuse at West Marine this weekend.

With the Mac Mini on the way I need to start thinking about the steps I will take to bench test. I will need to order the OWC 480 6G SSD kit and 16GB of Ram. I'm not sure I am ready to lay out the cash right away. So, I will probably get the mini up and running and take it to the point that I am ready for the car install before I make the upgrades. 

- Install fusion 4 and windows 7
- attach the Xenarc 8" LCD for testing purposes
- attach all USB devices for testing
-- USB Hub
-- LCD touchscreen
-- Inventek GPS dongle, not sure how I will test without an antenna, might have to park the car in the driveway and test the antenna and the dongle
-- Volume knob
-- P2140
-- OBDII, need to purchase Ross-Tech VAGCOM device and see if I can get this to work with Windows 7 under Fusion 4
-- AT&T 4G Dongle
-- DVD superdrive
- Mod the Mac Mini
-- Power supply replacement, this is the most critical and most dangerous. Can I pull it off without shorting out the motherboard? We shall see.
-- Wifi Antenna Mod
-- Power Button Mod for P2140 control

- Software
-- I will test front ends until I find one that I like
-- Get all my shortcuts setup for sirius, nav, web based radio, etc.

- Sound
-- This will be the fun part, finding the right sound solution to integrate into my car audio system


This weekend will be the start of the Mac Mini setup.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I decided to order new "B" and "C" pillars along with a new small tray in the center console.

I just couldn't live with messed up parts after refurbishing the rest of the interior.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been thinking about the audio integration, while waiting for parts and components.

The audio integration will be in two phases.

Phase 1. Use the stock Monsoon amp and speakers.

Phase 2. Replace the monsoon amp and speakers.

Replacing the amp and speakers gives me the greatest flexibility but I'm not ready to drop the coin yet. Too many other things to buy first.

Lets discuss integrating the mac mini into the existing Monsoon system.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Known issues.

Monsoon amp turn on signal comes from 6v detected on the left negative input. Explained very well here:

http://www.mp3car.com/showpost.php?p=1478782

Ground loop could be a factor.

Volume control

Fader control

Balance control

Signal inout level to the amp

Here is my build design with questions and unknowns identified throughout.

Mac Mini audio output will come from the 3.5mm mini plug using a TOSLINK cable. Digital out that needs to be converted to analog. I have been researching several solutions and my initial design uses minidsp.com components.

The DAC will consist of a miniDigi which takes the digital inout from the mac mini and converts it to an analog output to the minidsp. The minidsp provides 4 RCA outputs. Two outputs for the monsoon amp and two outputs for the powered sub.

- Concern: this arrangement will not plug and play to phase 2 (new 2x two channel amps and speakers). To gain fader control I plan on using 2x 2 channel amps when I upgrade. So, I might consider using a 2 x 8 minidsp which gives me the addition outputs for both future amps. 

- Question: how is the fader controlled on the monsoon amp?

- Question: how is fader controlled on an aftermarket 4 channel amp?

- I need this insight to determine how best to control the front to rear fade and to decide if the DAC needs to be 2 x 4 or 2 x 8.

Power for the DAC will come from the P2140 DC-DC power supply.

- Concern: the PSU will power both the Mac mini and the audio DAC.

The next step is to "wire" the DAC RCA outs to the monsoon amp connector. I have a connector and wire on the way.

I also have to inject 6v on the left negative amp input to turn on the amp. I would also like to delay the amp power-up to avoid the thump. 

I plan on building a box with RCA inputs on one side and speaker connectors on the other to tie the DAC to the amp.

I will also provide 12v to this box and regulate it to 6v to inject power to the left negative to turn on the amp.

Question: could I use the 5v power from the PSU as the amp turn on signal?

Power to this circuit will be controlled by the miniDC isolator which creates a time delay for the amp to be powered.

- Question: the P2140 PSU has a delay circuit to start and stop the carpc. Can I use the delayed signal from the P2140 PSU as input to the miniDC isolator. This would ensure the the audio amp powers on after the computer.

I will install a ground loop isolator between the minidsp and the point I inject 5v into the negative left line. This will prevent the 5v from flowing back to the minidsp and will help with any ground loops that might develop.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Phase1 limits.



Note: I will have a master volume control knob in the center console to control the carpc audio signal.



- no fader control

- no ability to "tune" front to rear speakers

- left and right control will be limited to preset values set in the minidsp.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok, I was hoping to get some help with the audio electronics but my questions have all gone unanswered on the following forums:



Minidsp

Mp3car

123macmini

Vwvortex



I guess I will try some hifi message boards.



While I like the minidsp product line I just can't seem to get help.



I may just fall back to a cheaper solution until I swap the amp and speakers. I wouldn't have to address power issues to the minidsp either.



I will give it a few days and see what turns up.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is my low cost, lets get the sound working, and upgrade the audio later, solution.














I plan on running the +5v line and connecting it to the negative terminal of the left input to the monsoon amp.



Question: since I am not using a voltage regulator to make 5v from 12v is there a need for a ground?



Any insights would be useful.



Keep in mind that this is not the ideal solution. That will come when I replace the amp, speakers and use a high end audio processor.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

The Xenarc monitor has arrived.














Along with the GPS dongle and the wiring harness from a monsoon amp.



The Mac Mini is in and I will pick it up on Monday.



Unfortunately, I go out of town Tuesday for a week.



I hope to get the Mac Mini up and running with all the software installed and get it attached to the Xenarc LCD.



Lots of pics throughout the process.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Xenarc monitor test

I plugged the Xenarc 8" LCD into my desktop to check the functionality.

Wow! My first impression of the screen image.

I left the desktop resolution at 1290x1024 75hz and the image is nice. Certainly a little small but ok for the test.

Inserted the driver disk and selected WinXP.

The setup asked 2 questions that are not explained very well.

Install PS2 driver

Install RS232 driver

There is a note about a PS2 mouse still working.

I selected yes to both.

During the setup I got a message that no PS2 device was found. Ok, that makes sense because I have a USB mouse. So, next time I will not select the PS2 driver unless I have a PS2 mouse.

Drivers install and it is rebooting.

I asked to perform the 4 point calibration on the next boot-up.

4 point calibration started. In each corner it gives you a circled red X. Just place the pointer on the X and hold until the X turns blue and a blue circle is drawn. Repeat on all the corners. No directions were given but it was simple to figure out.










Touchsceen works with the pointer and my finger. At this resolution it is tough to get into the corners with my fingers.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Xenarc and a backup camera.

There are quite a few posts about the Lilliput monitors with a special wire that you can tap into so the backup camera when powered will cause the monitor to switch to AV1.

Well to my surprise Xenarc has made it much easier.

There is an on screen menu function that will do exactly that. If there is a source lied in AV1 the monitor will automatically switch the that source.

No wiring needed, now that is a nice surprise.

I see a backup camera in my future switched on and off the the reverse lights.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Q


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Picked up the Mac Mini.

Installing Fusion 4 and Windows7.

Gotta love windows, install failed the first time through. Deleted the virtual machine and tried again.

I would love to not have to install windows but I just need it for a few apps.

Windows7 installed using Fusion4.

Not impressed with the speed. Windows says, "your computer is low on memory!" go figure.

But Mcafee is updating and I am only running 4GB of ram. Hopefully 16GB will help and I have to get into the setup of Fusion 4.

Xenarc monitor is plugged into the Mac Mini and the resolution automatically went to 800 x 600 and looks good.

The Xenarc cd had an option to install the mac drivers bit the CD did not work on the mac. So, I downloaded and installed the driver from Xenarc.com.

Touch screen works. But the cursor position does not match. Horizontal scroll is ok, vertical scroll works backwards.

The OSx drivers did not include Lion 10.7. Could be the problem. Besides OS is new to me so I am learning as I go. Time to get help from Xenarc.

One more thing to try, open Windows 7 and install the Xenarc CD.

Tried and it didn't work. Same touch results in the windows 7 environment.

Time to research the issues.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Not much going in today. I need to pickup a few things at West Marine and radio shack so I can start wiring the DC power on the bench.



Still waiting for 1 wiring harness from Taiwan. This harness will allow me to remove the mac mini power supply and use it outside the mac mini case.



In the mean time, I plan on wiring the USB hub for testing.



I need a GPS software solution for OSx and a front end for OSx.


----------



## pbrady5 (May 11, 2012)

I would have recommended using windows 7 versus windows xp, especially using fusion. The thing to remember is that even with a VM install, windows xp (unless you are using pro x64) will only see a max of about 3.5gb of ram. I know its a bit different with a VM, but still. Plus, windows 7 drivers seem to have a higher compatibility with VM installs in OSX. Let me ask you a question, was a bootcamp install not ideal because you didn't want to have to reboot to switch OS? If thats the case, and you only have a few windows apps you need, have you looked into CrossOver? CrossOver has a pretty high compatibility with most windows applications, and it does not require an entire virtual os. It emulates windows systems per application, meaning that you don't have to run a VM of xp, you can simply run the installation of said Windows apps natively (sort of) in OSX. Glad to see such a thorough car pc install on here, especially using a mac mini. I'm a certified Apple tech and work as an IT consultant, and I just finished my CarPC install. I went with a little bit different approach on my build, but yours is top notch! I wish I would have used a mac mini instead of mine (ended up gutting a netbook and modifying it into the dash) but I didn't want to put a ton of money into it, and I also needed more windows apps than anything for OSX. Luckily, I've managed to build a completely functioning hackintosh out of the netbook, so if I ever get the desire to do an osx machine in the car, I may just go that route.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input.

First I am new to the Mac. 

I did install Fusion 4 and Windows 7.

My goal is to run everything I can under OSX. But there are a few programs I will use under windows. Vag-Com for one. There hasn't been much success but I hoping Fusion 4 solves that problem. In any case, bootcamp will be my alternative.


----------



## pbrady5 (May 11, 2012)

cazzz said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> First I am new to the Mac.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I overlooked the part where you mentioned using windows 7, the last part I remember seeing mentioned windows xp. My bad. Yeah, I cant say for sure what vag-com's compatibility with CrossOver might be, plus if you already purchased Fusion, you might as well get your money's worth. Are you still having problems with the install inside Fusion?


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

So basically you are installing a monitor into your DD slot and hooking a computer into it?? :beer: for being innovative! Wish I had experience with wiring and what not! So much to learn, such a small budget... :thumbdown:

Good luck!


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

pbrady5 said:


> Sorry, I overlooked the part where you mentioned using windows 7, the last part I remember seeing mentioned windows xp. My bad. Yeah, I cant say for sure what vag-com's compatibility with CrossOver might be, plus if you already purchased Fusion, you might as well get your money's worth. Are you still having problems with the install inside Fusion?


Fusion installed just fine. First attempt to install windows 7 failed. I just deleted that virtual environment and reinstalled windows 7.

I will just have to see how it works out.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Broshi said:


> So basically you are installing a monitor into your DD slot and hooking a computer into it?? :beer: for being innovative! Wish I had experience with wiring and what not! So much to learn, such a small budget... :thumbdown:
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks but not really innovative. A couple things I am doing that are "new". Using the new mac mini and modifying to be fully integrated into the car. And doing a custom install of an 8" LCD panel into the Jetta IV radio cage. The panel actually extends into the cup holder delete panel and requires a custom bezel.

The wiring is not that complex with components and help from mp3car.com.

Ok I don't have a budget and that helps. Just keep buying what I need to make it work.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Well off to work tomorrow for a week. Still waiting on some parts. When I return my goal is to setup the ATX power supply and wire it to the in car DC-DC power supply. I will also wire up and test the USB hub.

I have to finish wiring the new power in the trunk.

Clean the wiring harness I bought from a monsoon amp and decide how to mount the mac mini.

Get back to you next week.


----------



## pbrady5 (May 11, 2012)

How are you doing the custom bezel for the 8 inch screen? My screen is 10 inches, but that required me cutting the dash and fiberglass/plastic resin filling to build the screen in.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

pbrady5 said:


> How are you doing the custom bezel for the 8 inch screen? My screen is 10 inches, but that required me cutting the dash and fiberglass/plastic resin filling to build the screen in.


The 8" LCD panel just fits in the DD slot width and fits vertically when I remove the cup holder delete panel.

So, my idea is to mount the LCD against the existing radio cage. I will add a support brace and simply screw the panel directly to the support brace.

The bezel will be made of either carbon fiber or fiberglass. The bezel will be flat and fit within the existing trim and dash with velcro holding it in place. 

If I have room I will install the button board in the bezel to have full functionality.

I want a clean install that looks stock.

So, that is the plan but I have a long way to go before I take the monitor apart and verify the dimensions of the panel. I am working from the technical drawings from Xenarc.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Xenarc provided the following link to the latest OSX drivers.

http://home.eeti.com.tw/web20/eGalaxTouchDriver/MacOSXIntelDriver.htm

I will give them a try next week when I get back home.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally on my way back home. Can't wait to start wiring everything up on the test bench.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

My focus continues to be on the audio interface.

Using a TOSLINK cable and mini adapter, I plugged the mac mini into the Sewell DAC. Then plugged two speakers into the DAC.

It worked accept I had no volume control.

This won't work as I have no receiver to control the volume.

I installed an app called soundflower that gave me volume control.

Now will it work in the car?

I may have to rig it up and give it a try.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Today I read all the threads about the Monsoon amp. I also traces the wiring diagram in the service manual.

I verified that there is 6 volts on all the outputs from the radio. L/R F/B +/- when the original head unit is turned on.

I built a test box to inject 5 volts into the negative lead.










Now its time to apply 5 volts and test all the feeds on both sides of the ground loop isolator to make sure I am not throwing 5 volts back to the DAC.

Once that is tested I will connect speakers to the new interface box and see or hear the results.

Then I will move to the car and see if I can indeed power the amp with this configuration.

I am still not sure what to do with the ground from the power circuit.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I applied 5v from the ATX power supply to the negative side of the left speaker.










After testing for voltage I connected the ground loop isolator and behold, no current passed through to the source.

So I plugged the mac mini in to the GLI and the speakers into my interface box.

Everything worked. I did notice that the audio signal was cut down significantly with the GLI installed.

Will this work to power the amp?

It is time to pull the amp and wire in my test box.

I am still not sure how to wire the complete circuit. If I use a voltage regulator the positive and negative leads get connected to the VR and then the output of 5v gets connected to the negative speaker terminal. In my case I am running 5v directly from the ATX power supply. The negative lead is not hooked up. So, is there 5v present on the speaker lead without a ground to complete the circuit?

I test for voltage by completing the circuit to the negative lead from the ATX power supply and of course there is voltage because I complete the circuit.


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

It's a shame this thread is in the Interior forum. You should really post this in the Mk4 forum and get the :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:s. This thread needs more attention!


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Broshi said:


> It's a shame this thread is in the Interior forum. You should really post this in the Mk4 forum and get the :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:s. This thread needs more attention!


 You are right, I will move it over and will post a link here when I am done.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I am moving this thread to.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=78366197

I will bump this thread when the new thread is updated.

See you there


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Updated.

I am moving this thread to.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=78366197

I will bump this thread when the new thread is updated.

See you there


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Updated.

I am moving this thread to.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=78366197

I will bump this thread when the new thread is updated.

See you there


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Bump


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah!

My MAC mini is installed and working.

Have to cleanup some wiring, install the USB hub in the glove box, and install the Xenarc 8" monitor in the dash.

Integrated the MAC mini sound output into the stock Monsoon Amp and they are getting along just fine.

Taking my time with this project paid off. I did a lot of bench testing and planning.

Here is where I am at:


----------

